# SKUNK!



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

M14 said:


> I need to put a pellet in the head of a skunk that has sprayed my dogs and cats a good number of times.


No you don't! If you shoot the skunk in the head you will release the rabese virus into the air and kill all your dogs and neighbors animals. Chest shots are the only ones I will take and I doubt a pellet gun that's shooting that slow will effectively and humanely kill a skunk. Have you ever thought that maybe you could trap the little devil in a live trap and just let him go out in the country somewhere? You can pick up a cage trap from Menards for $20 and that way if another one comes you can use it on that one, too. And that way you don't need to shoot your squirrels to use for **** bait, you can just throw a couple marshmallows in the trap and catch them in there :thumb:


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

m14 i dont care if you hold your pellet gun to the skunks head and pull the trigger it is not going to kill it humanely i know this for a fact i trap alot and catch alot of skunks on accident and they all get shot twice in the lung area with the .22 i carry and they very seldomly spray shoot um in the head you can guarantee that they will spray so and if weasle and bore dont like pelletguns thats their choice i personally wouldnt use one to shoot a rat and i no for a fact that weasle and bore dont work for this sight its there opinion and they are entitled to that and no us guys that use real guns dont just want the power most of us that hunt small game with real guns are using .22s or .22mags which are perfect small game guns and it requires skill we dont shoot them from 100 yards away i bet most of our shots are just as close as what pellet gun hunters take. i dont care if skunks and ***** or any other animal for that matter do damage to your property if your going to kill them it should be done humanely regardless of what kind of animal it is or if its did any damage i feel that they deserve to be killed humanely. last time i checked its also illegal to discharge a firearm in city limits it is even in the small town i live near by so im sure it would be in your city if its a big city so i would also say trapping it is the way to go ao if he is causing damage in your area i would talk to your neighbors and if they are having problems with the skunk also im sure they would have no problem helping to pay for an adc trapper to come take care of him i have never heard of any adc trapper charging that much


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

M14

We on this site are hunters and sportsmen. That we care about animals may appear contradictory to people or organizations like PETA, but the truth is we do care. We have respect for the animals we hunt for food, and even the ones we eradicate to protect our gardens, crops, health etc. So, we do ask that you care, and be humane.

However, you will perhaps not get much for advise on this site if your looking for ways to brake the law. We moderate the site to keep it professional. We may even delete posts if someone were to recommend ways to skirt the law. I would guess in situations such as yours Animal Damage Control will help if your local officials are unwilling.

No, your not likely to get rabies shooting a skunk in the head. Your also unlikely to kill it. You do have a frustrating situation, and I wish their was advise I could give you that would solve your problem. As one person mentioned try a live trap. I can't imagine a city having ordinances against a live trap. If you trap a non target species simply release them. I would suggest checking the trap often because animals can dehydrate quickly.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

thank you for serving our country. you cant humanely kill a skunk with a pellet gun. trap and pay some kid 10$ to go dump it in the woods some were if you cant get around. a pellet gun just wont work.


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

abcdefghijklmnop


----------



## M14 (Jul 5, 2007)

gentleman4561 said:


> thank you for serving our country. you cant humanely kill a skunk with a pellet gun. trap and pay some kid 10$ to go dump it in the woods some were if you cant get around. a pellet gun just wont work.


Thank you and you are welcome. If you haven't guessed I was trained and used the M14 for 'other' things.

I`m gonna split. Powder rules here and dont wanna fight-i picked the wrong forum and Im very sorry... you wont even consider it a gun and I disagree. Mine is even more accurate then the M14 I used in the war and BTW we trained with AR`s.

Thanks very much, I wont be back so please just chank this since Im so out of line-very sorry to offend or cause any trouble.

good day!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

woah..........that kind of came out of left field.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

sorry to see you go m14


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

franchinatersss said:


> woah..........that kind of came out of left field.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Please do not use air rifles for this kind of game. Skunks are tough and require a real firearm.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> M14
> 
> We on this site are hunters and sportsmen. That we care about animals may appear contradictory to people or organizations like PETA, but the truth is we do care. We have respect for the animals we hunt for food, and even the ones we eradicate to protect our gardens, crops, health etc. So, we do ask that you care, and be humane.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Plainsman.
:beer: 
Dan


----------

